# Neue Karazhan Gruppe (Server Alleria)



## Chyron (6. Juli 2007)

Servus,

ich/wir sind gerade dabei eine neue Karazhan Grp aufzubauen. Gespielt wird auf Alleria.

Überwiegend bestehen wir aus Leuten die noch keine großartige Erfahrung in Karazhan haben (ausser 1-2 Spielern) und möchten nach Möglichkeit mit Leuten raiden, die ebenso ihre ersten Gehversuche in Kara bestreiten wollen.

Wir wollen erstmal mit einem Kara run pro Woche starten um zu schauen wie es läuft. Bei Bedarf und wenn es gut läuft können wir sicherlich noch Termine mit hinzunehmen. Mittlerweile haben wir ca. 8 Leute zusammen, wobei uns das wichtigste noch fehlt. Das sind:

Maintank
Heilklassen (2x Priest, 1x Pala (wären so meine Wunschklassen), Dudu's aber auch gern gesehen)

Zu diesem zweck habe ich eine DKP Seite eingerichtet. Wir werden die DKP Seite voraussichtlich nur zur Planung benutzen, aber ohne DKP Punkte spielen. Bei einem run pro Woche und 10 Leuten, sollte man sich über die Items schon einigen können. Sollte das nicht funktionieren, wird das Punktesystem genutzt.

Wer also Lust hat und 1x pro Woche Zeit hat zum raiden und eine der oben genannten Klassen spielt, möge sich doch bitte auf http://www.epora.de/dkp registrieren. Ganz wichtig, sich einen Charakter anlegen sobald er freigeschaltet ist!!! Damit ich sehe welche Klasse ihr spielt. Damage Dealer haben wir fürs erste genug, daher bitte ich euch, euch wirklich nur einzutragen wenn ihr Maintank oder Heiler spielt. 

Verfolgt bitte Newseinträge auf der Seite. Dort werde ich euch auf dem Laufenden halten, wann der erste Raid starten wird. Ich denke, ich werde aber auch allen eine E-Mail schreiben.

Ich denke vorher werden wir einen Termin vereinbaren, an dem wir uns alle mal treffen und ein bissel so quatschen um uns schonmal aufeinander einzustimmen ;-).

Beste Grüße und vielen Dank im Voraus für eure Unterstützung!


Chyron (einer meiner Twinks, nicht wundern wenn ihr Ihn auf der DKP Seite nicht findet ;-)


----------



## Chyron (10. Juli 2007)

Guten Morgen allerseits,

mittlerweile haben haben wir einen Maintank zur Verstärkung bekommen, nun suchen wir nur noch heilende Hände zur Unterstützung!

Zwei bis Drei (wohl eher drei) Heiler benötigen wir um unseren "ersten Besuch" (dieser neuen Gruppe)  in Kara durchzuführen. 

Wenn ihr also Heiler auf dem Server Alleria spielt und interesse an einer kleinen, netten Kara Gruppe habt, die ohne DKP Punkte auskommt, werft doch einen Blick auf www.epora.de. Von dort aus kommt ihr auf die DKP Seiten (hier nutzen wir nur die Kalenderfunktionen und die Verwaltung der Mitglieder um das ganze schön übersichtlich zu gestalten. Punkte wird es nicht geben! (bei 10 Leuten überflüssig...)). Ausserdem kommt ihr von dort aus nun auch in unser Forum, wo ihr eine Bewerbung reinschreiben könnt.

Achja, um Fragen vorzubeugen. Dies ist ein Gildenunabhängiger raid. "epora" ist keine Gilde, nur eine Raidgruppe. Alle unsere angemeldeten Mitglieder sind in unterschiedlichen Gilden. Ihr braucht also, wenn ihr mitraiden wollt, eure evtl. vorhande Gilde nicht wechseln.

Der Grund für diese neue Kara Gruppe ist, dass es in unseren Gilden Stammgruppen gibt, die mehr oder minder voll sind. In meiner Gilde wird zum Beispiel an einem Abend fast komplett Kara gecleared, wenn man dann an dem Abend nicht kann, bleibt einen nix an den restlichen Tagen der Wochen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber genug geredet nun. Ich freue mich auf eure Bewerbungen! *smile*


----------



## Chyron (23. Juli 2007)

Moin Moin,

wir suchen zur Verstärkung unseres Raids:

1x Shadow Priest
1x Off Tank
1x Mage
(evtl. einen Jäger mit geskillter Eisfalle)

Kurzfristige Bewerbungen gern gesehen auf www.epora.de/forum


PS: Heiklassen werden zur Zeit nicht mehr benötigt!


----------

